# Shelfari - Cool book display site



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just found this cool shelfari site.

http://www.shelfari.com/o1517880379/shelf

You can display books on the page.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool. I'm signing up now.

EDIT:

http://www.shelfari.com/o1514595308

Here's me!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is pretty cool. I signed up.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i just signed up, i like it! there also a shelfari facebook app as well to link facebook-shelfari


----------

